# TableViewer im Dialog / SelectionListener???



## continue (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo.
ich habe einen TableViewer in einem Dialog und möchte nun einfach einen SelectionListener auf diese Tabelle legen. Ich möchte nämlich in einer Variable speichern welche Zeile gerade ausgewählt ist. Wie mache ich das? in der Literatur finde ich irgendwie nur beispiele mit:
getSite().setSelectionProvider(tableviewer)
aber das brauch ich gar nicht.
Ich möchte nur, dass eine Variable im Dialog den Wert der ersten Spalte in der ausgewählten Zeile zugewiesen bekommt....
:noe:


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2010)

tableViewer.addSelectionListener ?


----------



## continue (15. Mai 2010)

Habe meinen fehlerschon gefunden.
Muss mir natürlich zuerst die Table vom TableViewer Objekt rausholen. mit getTable(). darauf kann ich dann einen selectionlistener adden....


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2010)

Nein, musst du nicht.
Viewer (Eclipse Platform API Specification)


----------

